# .22 cal. VL rifle daisy heddon



## younghunter

This is a very rare gun to find only sold for 2 years very powerful daisy .22 good for squirrel, birds, or rabits all it needs is bullets. ask if you want more pics or info on the gun
i'll sell it for $150 
PM if interested thanks :thumbup:


----------



## kenroberson01

Call me in VA about this pellet gun. Ken 804.387.2329


----------



## Gravity3694

There's a for sale forum if your selling.

That is a rather interesting rifle. It uses superheated air to ignite a caseless .22VL round; not .22LR. However, the ATF ruled that it was a firearm since it uses a powder charge. These are very rare, but good luck finding the case less ammo for it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Pm sent... "I'm in Milton"


----------



## TraderDan

*ammo*

actually ammo is on gun broker for 14.00 per 100


----------



## TURTLE

*How many FPS does travel at? Tried looking it up with no success.*


----------



## younghunter

im sorry i haven't been on in awhile this gun has already been sold


----------

